# There was a bat in my bedroom (1 Viewer)



## Kat (Aug 19, 2010)

I woke up at 4 am like a good wifey to make my husbands lunch. A rare occurance because I like my sleep. While I was in the kitchen he was in the living room putting on his boots. He called out that there was a bat in the house. By the time I made it into the living room it was gone. We searched the upstairs and couldn't find it. The windows were opened up there so I figured it had flown out. 

I went back to bed only to find that bat flying circles around my bedroom. Like the girl I am a ran out squeeling at my husband to go in there and open the windows so the thing could fly out. The cat got it. 

It was so proud of itself. Parading out to the living room with his catch in his mouth. Then like a cat, he let it go, then pounced, then let it go. I had to save the poor thing. So I trapped it in a towel and let it go outside. I don't think it had serious damage because it flew away. 

I couldn't go back to sleep because I kept imagining bats tangling in my hair and biting me.


----------



## Jayrock77 (Aug 19, 2010)

A bat wouldn't bit you, unless it's a Vampire Bat, which mainly feast off of live stock and live in South America. Yeah... I watch too much Discovery/Animal Planet. I actually feel kinda sad that the cat got it. Just glad it flew away.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh poor thing! You too, Kat.     I once had a very small one spend the day high up on the wall on my porch. They're kind of freaky to me. Glad you managed to catch him and then 'set him free'.


----------



## caelum (Aug 19, 2010)

lol.  Cat's are total beasts.  Both in the ability to catch things way, and in the toying with their prey way.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 19, 2010)

The bat wouldn't have flown into you. We used to have bats in the attic, and if you went up in there, they'd dive bomb you because you were getting too close to their young, but they didn't actually make contact. Occasionally, when I stand very still in the garden at night a bat will swoop past in very close proximity. They go by with a woosh. They're very coordinated. 

My cat caught a bird that had managed to get in a few weeks ago. I managed to catch him and make him drop it on the floor before he bit into it. It landed on the floor with a thud, absolutely rigid in shock. I cusped it in my hands and took it outside again and just sat there in the garden with it in my hand, watching it twitch its eye every now and then. The thought entered my mind as I watched it, maybe I should pray for this bird's well-being, and as soon as the thought entered my mind and before a word escaped me, without any prompt, it jumped into life like a released spring and flew off at full speed across the field. It was great to feel the force in those little wings. Almost forced my hand down when it took off. Took me by surprise.


----------



## caelum (Aug 19, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> The thought entered my mind as I watched it, maybe I should pray for this bird's well-being, and as soon as the thought entered my mind and before a word escaped me, without any prompt, it jumped into life like a released spring and flew off at full speed across the field.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes. That's obviously the correct conclusion...


----------



## caelum (Aug 19, 2010)

I knew it.  Just kidding, mermaid :tongue:.  I had to nurture an injured bird back to life once.  It flew into my closed window and knocked itself out.  The clang surprised the hell out of me, and it took me some time to figure out what had caused it, till I saw the bird in the grass.  I brought him inside and put him in a cardboard box, and within a few hours, he was fine and dandy and flying around my kitchen, so I let him go.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 19, 2010)

caelum said:


> I knew it.  Just kidding, mermaid :tongue:.  I had to nurture an injured bird back to life once.  It flew into my closed window and knocked itself out.  The clang surprised the hell out of me, and it took me some time to figure out what had caused it, till I saw the bird in the grass.  I brought him inside and put him in a cardboard box, and within a few hours, he was fine and dandy and flying around my kitchen, so I let him go.



I was exhilarated when it just flew out of my open hands, completely fine again. I thought it was going to die from the shock because it looked pretty ill. The change was instantaneous, if you'd blinked you would have missed it. It went from half dead with shock to fully restored. Faster than a click of the fingers. We've always had cats so we're used to them bringing in mice, birds, etc, and I've never seen one recover from shock so fast.

I was watching the birds gather on our garage roof just a few days ago, because all the ants were swarming and releasing the winged ants. There were hundreds of them going up into the air in a steady stream. Some of the moves they pull to pluck the ants out of the air are super cool. I was hoping that the one I took off my cat was among them. Maybe... there were loads of them gathered there, having a nice feast on those flying ants.


----------



## k3ng (Aug 19, 2010)

I read the thread title and immediately imagined a bat and some bludgeoning involved. 

There's a bat in my bedroom. No one knows how it got there. But luckily for me, it was. KaPOW!


----------



## JosephB (Aug 20, 2010)

I would bet the caveman had bats in his bedroom all the time, because bats live in caves. And yet, the caveman evolved and prospered. Think of that next time there's a bat in your room.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Aug 22, 2010)

'wifey'?

I'd looove to have a bat in my bedroom!


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 23, 2010)

hahaha...I have never experienced the random bat creature but I did have to put up with an unhappy Mocking Bird flying in circles inside my living room.  Yeah, I was running around like a little maniac. She was flying and squawking at me...nobody else...only me. My ex-husband and my sons simply stood by and laughed at me. They made sure they were fully amused before shooing her out the door. Needless to say, I have never lived that down.:roll:


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

This is the fourth time that a bat has flown into the house. I think bats are fascinating. I will sit in the back yard and watch them in the evenings. But I don't want them in my bedroom. 

What's wrong with "wifey"? You don't have a pet name for your signifigant other? 

I am generally an awful housewife. The house is always a mess. My husband almost always does the dishes. And half the week he doesn't have clean work clothes. I stay up till 2 am reading or writing. Then sleep in till nine or ten. And I'll wake him up and jump him but often turn him down in the mornings when he wakes up. So when I do something that is traditionally housewifely then I am "wifey"


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 24, 2010)

You probably should get a rabies shot. If there was a bat in your room while you were asleep, you should get one. Unless you kept the bat for testing. Or at least talk to your local Health Department and ask what they suggest.

My mother got bit by a bat at the barn a couple months ago. The bat crawled away before we thought to catch it. Actually, she wasn't even sure if she got bit. She just felt something like a burr, a small tingle.

The thing is, with bat bites, they don't feel like bites, more like a small electrical tingling feeling. The fangs are so small that any bite would be very hard to spot after five or so minutes, they close up so fast.

You don't need to take my advice obviously, but at least talk to your health department. Remember, once rabies has set in, there is no cure. If you get it and don't get shots soon enough, you're going to die, or end up really messed up.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

The bat wasn't in my bedroom while I was sleeping. I went to go back to bed and discovered him in there. While I was sleeping the bat was in the living room. I sleep with my door closed to keep the animals out or else I'd wake up covered in cats.


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 24, 2010)

Kat said:


> The bat wasn't in my bedroom while I was sleeping. I went to go back to bed and discovered him in there. While I was sleeping the bat was in the living room. I sleep with my door closed to keep the animals out or else I'd wake up covered in cats.


 
Ah, thats ok then.

And how could you not want to wake up covered in cats? So cuddly and warm...


----------

